# Tour de Wayne in Collinwood, TN on 9 June



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone taken part in this ride? If so, any details?

Considering signing up for this one as well, but it seems way out in the middle of no-where, and not a lot of information is available.

http://www.waynecountychamber.org/tourdewayne.htm


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, just posted this in your other "looking for centuries" thread. I do have a friend who rode the metric century distance of this either last year or the year before. He indicated that "it was a nice ride in pretty country and is well supported." I was quite interested in trying it this year but I'm not able to be free that weekend.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Tks gp!


----------

